# Plastisol transfer instruction or consultant



## fdken (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a large screen printing client that is looking to get heavily into printing their own plastisol transfers.
I was wondering if there are any professional level training resources for screen printed plastisol and water based transfer printing

or if there is someone out there that considers themselves an expert that would be interested in a consultancy position via telephone or skype.

possible consultants please email me at [email protected]


----------

